# Who knows of a UK supplier of DA polishing pads at Chinese prices ?



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

*Who knows of a UK supplier of Chinese DA polishing pads ?*

This thread was originally entitled "_Who knows of a UK supplier of DA polishing pads at Chinese prices ?_"

It looks like I'm unable to amend the thread title within the main directory.

However, when I created this thread, I was unaware it's possible to buy 3 Chinese polishing pads, from China, for as little as £2:39 delivered (according to a forum member).

What I was really looking for; was a UK supplier of non branded polishing pads at more affordable prices, without an estimated delivery time of 4-6 weeks; and thanks to a link provided by CharliesTTS, this was achieved: 
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-5x-...d=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1

Which were ordered on the Sunday and received within two days (Tuesday morning).

The following is a review by Forensic Detailing, which convinced me to try the Chinese polishing pads and although the pads I purchased share the Hex Logic name and pattern, they were not purchased from the supplier mentioned within the review but from the eBay link above.





Original Post:
_As subject title says; does anyone know of a UK supplier of these cheap Chinese polishing pads and backing plates, who deliver within 3-5 days ?

All those listed on eBay are from Shanghia with an estimated delivery time of 4 to 6 weeks; I don't want to wait that long for items to arrive._


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Don't know, but you could try Scholl ecofix pads from elite car care. Genuine german quality pads and very cheap.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd like to eat at a Micheline star restaurant but for McDonald's prices.
Point is the cheap Chinese pads come from China and that means waiting. If you want pads quick then pay a premium to someone willing to buy in and store stock in this country. Can't have things both ways mate.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Luke M said:


> I'd like to eat at a Micheline star restaurant but for McDonald's prices.
> Point is the cheap Chinese pads come from China and that means waiting. If you want pads quick then pay a premium to someone willing to buy in and store stock in this country. Can't have things both ways mate.


And why not......no harm in asking; just because one person isn't aware of such a stockist, doesn't necessarily mean such a stockist doesn't exist; hence my question.

I'm not expecting Michelin Star polishing pads at McDonald prices but Chinese polishing pads at reasonable prices and available in the UK.

ENEP....... Thanks for your recommendation


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Never used them but 3 day delivery claim!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153146230904


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

CharliesTTS said:


> Never used them but 3 day delivery claim!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153146230904


These look like a good price IF they are any good,has anyone tried them before I commit to buying them.

Andy.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

CharliesTTS said:


> Never used them but 3 day delivery claim!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153146230904


This looks promising, thanks; great find.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tyrefitter said:


> These look like a good price IF they are any good,has anyone tried them before I commit to buying them.
> 
> Andy.


I've just ordered some, will let you know. Seems to know what to say on blurb to inspire confidence!


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

Have you considered Amazon? I've got some cheap Chinese foam polishing cones off there and have had delivery within 4-5d days


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

C


OBB1 said:


> Have you considered Amazon? I've got some cheap Chinese foam polishing cones off there and have had delivery within 4-5d days


Yeah, I had look on Amazon but found it all too easy to unwittingly buy from Chinese companies with long delivery times.
Although, I've just bought a 5" Silverline backing pad for £4.17 with free next day delivery via a Amazon Prime free trial.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

CharliesTTS said:


> Never used them but 3 day delivery claim!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153146230904


I"ve ordered the 6" Hex Logic pads...... I'll keep you informed


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Ive used ZFE stores on Ebay. They took about 7 days both times i ordered.

Some of the hex logic alike pads seem to be different colours, but feel equally as soft. Black/red/blue.

The orange and yellow are firmer (yellow were the firmest) but neither cut in the same way a proper pad does, even with the same compound on the same car.

I use them for applying wax / sealants or even lime prime but thats about it. I find them fine for that kind of thing and a bargain.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

My Chinese pads came today, ordered Aug 27th.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Demented said:


> As subject title says; does anyone know of a UK supplier of these cheap Chinese polishing pads and backing plates, who deliver within 3-5 days ?
> 
> All those listed on eBay are from Shanghia with an estimated delivery time of 4 to 6 weeks; I don't want to wait that long for items to arrive.


For this to be a real thing a uk supplier would have to by them from china and shipp them to you from the UK, you have to appreciate the UK seller will have to factor in shipping also so your basically asking is their a UK seller who would take a loss to sell something, it wouldn't happen, no eCommerce seller is in the business to lose money


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rian said:


> For this to be a real thing a uk supplier would have to by them from china and shipp them to you from the UK, you have to appreciate the UK seller will have to factor in shipping also so your basically asking is their a UK seller who would take a loss to sell something, it wouldn't happen, no eCommerce seller is in the business to lose money


Not really, as a UK supplier wouldn't be buying 1 or 2 sets but rather multiples of 10 so they would agree a discount for a wholesale price.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> Not really, as a UK supplier wouldn't be buying 1 or 2 sets but rather multiples of 10 so they would agree a discount for a wholesale price.


They would but the discount still wouldn't be grate enough to be able to factor in shipping for the same price they do in china, most of the pads are close to wholesale prices and if you look on aliexpress they do state discounts like 5% for orders over 20 pcs e.g

and they also have huge agreements will shipping companies, how do you think they can ship it to us at such a low cost, you cant do that in the UK

Lets put it this way if I could get 100 pads for 10% cheaper than you can, would I be able to sell them for the same price and still make money whilst factoring in shipping as the cheapest tracked in the uk for 1kg or less is around £2.50 alone, so even if you just wanted 1 pad its going to cost atleast the price of shipping then what the merchant paid for it and then their mark up on top, do the mats please


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rian said:


> They would but the discount still wouldn't be grate enough to be able to factor in shipping for the same price they do in china, most of the pads are close to wholesale prices and if you look on aliexpress they do state discounts like 5% for orders over 20 pcs e.g
> 
> and they also have huge agreements will shipping companies, how do you think they can ship it to us at such a low cost, you cant do that in the UK
> 
> Lets put it this way if I could get 100 pads for 10% cheaper than you can, would I be able to sell them for the same price and still make money whilst factoring in shipping as the cheapest tracked in the uk for 1kg or less is around £2.50 alone, so even if you just wanted 1 pad its going to cost atleast the price of shipping then what the merchant paid for it and then their mark up on top, do the mats please


10% isn't a lot for wholesale discount. You are usually looking at 50% depending on quantity, but 20pcs isn't wholesale.

Most of the pads for sale in UK are from china, its just uk companies stamp their name on the back and whack on a huge mark up, whereas buying direct from china, you avoid that. If you can find a company that imports to the Uk without adding the branding mark up, you'll be quids in.

Either that or buy 1000 units for £1 each, stamp them \rians pads and make a killing.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> 10% isn't a lot for wholesale discount. You are usually looking at 50% depending on quantity, but 20pcs isn't wholesale.
> 
> Most of the pads for sale in UK are from china, its just uk companies stamp their name on the back and whack on a huge mark up, whereas buying direct from china, you avoid that. If you can find a company that imports to the Uk without adding the branding mark up, you'll be quids in.
> 
> Either that or buy 1000 units for £1 each, stamp them rians pads and make a killing.


But that wouldn't be the same price as directly from China I would have to pay to send them to be branded and then pay to ship them to you and I would have to pay for storage, and my seller fees and packing that would push it up to aroudn 5-10£ per pad wouldn't it ?

Im not disputing I could make a killing my point is no one from the UK can buy and sell the pads at the same cost you can get them directly from china.

And who is going to by 1000 cheap Chinese pads

so £1 a pad, £2.50 shipping 20p branding and 10p for packing materials, thats about £4 a pad with no profit. I can buy 3 chinese pads for under £2 delivered

Your argument is not valid as the post is about a UK seller being able to sell pads at a chinese price and its not feasible simple !


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rian said:


> But that wouldn't be the same price as directly from China I would have to pay to send them to be branded and then pay to ship them to you and I would have to pay for storage, and my seller fees and packing that would push it up to aroudn 5-10£ per pad wouldn't it ?
> 
> Im not disputing I could make a killing my point is no one from the UK can buy and sell the pads at the same cost you can get them directly from china.
> 
> ...


im afraid your wrong. Ive literally just bought some - £20 for 10 pads inc postage. See the ebay links in the thread. Ok, its not 66p per pad as you claim you can buy but its still massively cheaper than the branded ones. (working out at £2 a pad delivered and claim to not be the cheap Chinese type. we will see)

anyway, im out. im happy to have paid £20 for 10 pads from a UK seller rather than £9 per pad.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> im afraid your wrong. Ive literally just bought some - £20 for 10 pads inc postage. See the ebay links in the thread. Ok, its not 66p per pad as you claim you can buy but its still massively cheaper than the branded ones. (working out at £2 a pad delivered and claim to not be the cheap Chinese type. we will see)
> 
> anyway, im out. im happy to have paid £20 for 10 pads from a UK seller rather than £9 per pad.


Im not wong this link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3x-...098.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dc4Jcw7

you can buy 3x 6inch hex pads for £2.39 that is 79p per pad

Please show me where you can buy 3 pads for that cheap in the UK as the post was where can you buy pads from the UK at Chinese prices and youve not showed me yet,

£2 per pad is not Chinese prices but they probably will be Chinese pads just marked up.

No one in the Uk will be able to ship you 3 pads for £2.39 its simple, if you dont want to be proved wrong then I suggest doing your research and only givving you OPINION when its correct


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> im afraid your wrong.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Im not wong this link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3x-H...27424c4dc4Jcw7

you can buy 3x 6inch hex pads for £2.39 that is 79p per pad

Please show me where you can buy 3 pads for that cheap in the UK as the post was where can you buy pads from the UK at Chinese prices and youve not showed me yet,

£2 per pad is not Chinese prices but they probably will be Chinese pads just marked up.

No one in the Uk will be able to ship you 3 pads for £2.39 its simple, if you dont want to be proved wrong then I suggest doing your research and only givving you OPINION when its correct


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

No 5,5" available from china?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Rian said:


> But that wouldn't be the same price as directly from China I would have to pay to send them to be branded and then pay to ship them to you and I would have to pay for storage, and my seller fees and packing that would push it up to aroudn 5-10£ per pad wouldn't it ?
> 
> Im not disputing I could make a killing my point is no one from the UK can buy and sell the pads at the same cost you can get them directly from china.
> 
> ...


If a Chinese company can supply 3 pads for less than £2 delivered, which equates to less than 66p each, would the same company not offer a more favourable, discounted rate for say 25 pads or more ?

I'm certain a Chinese suppler/manufactuere, either via eBay or Amazon will be open to negotiation, although the biggest factor to consider, is aquiring pads of a sufficient quality and durability.

When distant aquantances of mine use to purchase kitchen cupboard door handles and clothing accessories from China, they claimed to have a 30 to 40% mark up on what they called a landed price, although they both shared contents of a shipping containing with others buyers, then a final retailer would add their 30% mark up.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rian said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im not wong this link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3x-H...27424c4dc4Jcw7
> 
> ...


Why so aggressive? Opinions are correct to the originator, that's the point of an opinion.

Can you post a link to these pads for £2.39 you refer to?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

An interesting discussion but you have to remember Chinese labour costs are a lot lower than the UK plus you have to factor in UK taxes plus liability insurance etc. I'm not disputing the margin on detailing items can sometimes be pretty large but you have to consider all costs if you wanted to do this from a UK operation 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Rian said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im not wong this link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3x-H...27424c4dc4Jcw7
> 
> ...


Please keep this thread informative and not into a dispute.

It's my mistake; when I created this thread I didn't realise it was possible to purchase 3 Chinese pads for £2.39 delivered.

What I meant, was; " where to buy Chinese type pads for a lot less than the £7 or £8 each, comanded by the premium brands, in the UK ?"

When I purchased my DA Polishers, I was disappointed to have to spend another £40 on polishing pads and a 5" backing plate; I might as well bought a complete kit with pads etc.

Due to past experience of buying cheap Chinese rubbish, especially from eBay, I was reluctant to buy unbranded products, especially of such a nature; although most, if not all goods are manufactured in China now, regardless.

However, I found a YouTube video from Forensic Detailing which claimed the Chinese Polishing pads are actually, not so bad; it was this which convinced me to give them a go, plus one or two recommendation on here.






Yesterday, I've bought Five 6" Hex Logic type pads for £16 with free postage; certainly not at Chinese prices, but equates to £3:20 each; although not from the supplier referenced in the video by Forensic Detailing but from a UK seller and, this morning, informed they've been dispatched.

If I'd bought 5 premium branded pads, it would of cost in the region £35-40 and maybe another £5 postage.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Rian said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im not wong this link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3x-H...27424c4dc4Jcw7
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, "Sorry the page you requested cannot be found"

Maybe 2 wongs make a wight


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Demented said:


> Yesterday, I've bought Five 6" Hex Logic type pads for £16 with free postage; certainly not at Chinese prices, but equates to £3:20 each; although not from the supplier referenced in the video by Forensic Detailing but from a UK seller and, this morning, informed they've been dispatched.
> 
> If I'd bought 5 premium branded pads, it would of cost in the region £35-40 and maybe another £5 postage.


If anyone is interested; I ordered pads on Sunday and received them within two days (Tuesday morning).

https://www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of...A-Rotary-Polisher-UK-/152967295375?nav=SEARCH


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Demented said:


> If anyone is interested; I ordered pads on Sunday and received them within two days (Monday morning).
> 
> https://www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of...A-Rotary-Polisher-UK-/152967295375?nav=SEARCH


Can i ask what machine you use them on?

Ive been using them only on the DAS6 as i thought the Flex vrg might murder them.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

riskypicker said:


> Can i ask what machine you use them on?
> 
> Ive been using them only on the DAS6 as i thought the Flex vrg might murder them.


Not yet used them, not use any pads, so nothing to compare them to when I do use them.

I will use them on the Challenge Xtreme DA Polisher available from Argos but with a 5" backing plate.

From images, descriptions and reviews online, the DAS 6 seems to be near identical to the Xtreme DA Polisher, other than subtle differences, like longer cable length, canvas bag and supplied with the 5" backing pad as standard; yeah, I should of bought a DAS 6.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

The canvas bag is a big selling point haha

The flex wasnt supplied with one though.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

riskypicker said:


> The canvas bag is a big selling point haha
> 
> The flex wasnt supplied with one though.


Canvas bag may come in handy, but if they're all like the bag supplied with the Halfords DA Polisher, which online images suggest, they're cheap n flimsy.

I dont like the large D type handles of the DAS 6 and Halfords Polishers either.


----------



## Locoblade (Feb 15, 2009)

Demented said:


> If anyone is interested; I ordered pads on Sunday and received them within two days (Tuesday morning).
> 
> https://www.m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of...A-Rotary-Polisher-UK-/152967295375?nav=SEARCH


How did you find these pads? I bought an identical looking Chinese set of 5 off Ebay (although not from the same seller) which arrived today. The listing gave the usual Yellow - heavy cutting through Orange - White - Blue and finally Black for finishing, but having received them the foam density of each pad doesn't seem to correlate with what I'd expect given the colour coding. In terms of density the yellow feels if anything the lowest density / easiest to compress of all 5 pads, then orange and white are much higher density, then blue and black go down to similar density as the yellow. I know cell structure will also make a difference but I was expecting a consistent change in density going from dense cutting pad to soft finishing pad, is that not the case?


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

I was told by a prof detailer recently that there isn’t a set colour scheme used by the various manufacturers 
In the production off pads they all seem to differ


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, there's no industry standard of colour coding but you"d at least expect each Chinese manufacturer to ensure the foam density and cut correlate with their own colour chart and key; this is also mentioned within the Forensic Detailing review.

When I ordered the pads, I had every intention of using them within days of receipt; providing a review and only posting eBay feedback once the pads have been used but I've somehow injured my back and I'm struggling to move, never mind bend to polish the car.

I have little experience of machine polishing, so don't know what to expect of the pads; I must admit, on receipt, they all felt the same and I was beginning to wonder whether there was actually any difference other than the pretty colours.

Locoblade...... Since your post, I've felt the density of the pads and just as you say (if the density is anything to go by), the pads don't correlate with the sellers/manufacturers colour chart either.

The pads I bought are as follows:

White = Very Hard

Orange = Hard/Slightly Softer than White

Yellow = Hard/Much Softer than Orange Pad

Black = Soft /Very Noticeable softness compared to Yellow Pad

Blue = Very Soft/Softest Pad

Sellers/Manufactures Colour/Cut Key:


----------



## Locoblade (Feb 15, 2009)

Demented said:


> Locoblade...... Since your post, I've felt the density of the pads and just as you say (if the density is anything to go by), the pads don't correlate with the sellers/manufacturers colour chart either.
> 
> The pads I bought are as follows:
> 
> ...


Sounds similar although my yellow pad is the softest of the lot. Have a look at this not entirely scientific test I just did, you can see the yellow one compresses first, followed by black then blue, with the white and orange being far harder to compress. Hmmm


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Locoblade said:


> Sounds similar although my yellow pad is the softest of the lot. Have a look at this not entirely scientific test I just did, you can see the yellow one compresses first, followed by black then blue, with the white and orange being far harder to compress. Hmmm


Hey, I'll try that myself; it looks a better method of comparing the density; I just squashed each pad with my hand against the table top.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

*Who knows of a UK supplier of Chinese DA polishing pads ?*

_As this thread has attracted over 4500 views; I've posted a copy of my entire first post below_:

This thread was originally entitled "_Who knows of a UK supplier of DA polishing pads at Chinese prices ?_"

It looks like I'm unable to amend the thread title within the main directory.

However, when I created this thread, I was unaware it's possible to buy 3 Chinese polishing pads, from China, for as little as £2:39 delivered (according to a forum member).

What I was really looking for; was a UK supplier of non branded polishing pads at more affordable prices, without an estimated delivery time of 4-6 weeks; and thanks to a link provided by CharliesTTS, this was achieved: 
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-5x-...d=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1

Which were ordered on the Sunday and received within two days (Tuesday morning).

The following is a review by Forensic Detailing, which convinced me to try the Chinese polishing pads and although the pads I purchased share the Hex Logic name and pattern, they were not purchased from the supplier mentioned within the review but from the eBay link above.





Original Post:
_As subject title says; does anyone know of a UK supplier of these cheap Chinese polishing pads and backing plates, who deliver within 3-5 days ?

All those listed on eBay are from Shanghia with an estimated delivery time of 4 to 6 weeks; I don't want to wait that long for items to arrive._


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Demented said:


> _As this thread has attracted over 4500 views; I've posted a copy of my entire first post below_:
> 
> This thread was originally entitled "_Who knows of a UK supplier of DA polishing pads at Chinese prices ?_"
> 
> ...


They are the same ones from china that you can get 3 for under about £6, if you had orderd them from China when you made this post you would have had them long ago its typically 10-15 days to get them delivered, ive never waited 30 days so you would probably have had them 2 weeks ago

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3Pc...133.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dDPG8ic


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I spray paint so use quite a few pads as all my jobs are wet flatted down to 2000 grit and need to be polished. I have been using the ZFE store on ebay and never had a problem with either the pads or the service. so for those that would sooner buy the same pads from sellers here at a much higher price crack on


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

\Rian..... I created this thread on the 7th Sept 18, ordered the pads on the 9th and they were delivered on the 11th Sept.

When I ordered the pads I had no idea I would develope a back injury.

Although you're an advocate of polishing pad direct from China, have received them within 10 -15 days and are effectively trying to save me money; when I see a listing on eBay or Amazon which states an estimated delivery time of 28 days or longer, it's just too long to wait, even now.

At the time, the weather was good, I had full mobility and was eager to use my new polisher.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Demented said:


> Rian..... I created this thread on the 7th Sept 18, ordered the pads on the 9th and they were delivered on the 11th Sept.
> 
> When I ordered the pads I had no idea I would develope a back injury.
> 
> ...


It might be worth picking some up for future in that case the ones in the forensic details video the ones John actually does think are any good are below, however they are only about £15 on ebay but

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-P...826.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2d812e0evGifOz

6 for under a £10.

I personally think all pads are made in china however some are just resold on ebay and other places so I like going direct to the source as it were and saving some ££

I appreciate your requirement for them a lot sooner than 15 days but I don't want you to think you would have to wait 4 to 6 weeks

How did you find the Chinese pads? I found as most people they were to soft to perform a decent job so hoping the ones recommended by john in the above link will be better than the hex as the above are a dual foam construction and look a lot better to


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

THE CHAMP said:


> I spray paint so use quite a few pads as all my jobs are wet flatted down to 2000 grit and need to be polished. I have been using the ZFE store on ebay and never had a problem with either the pads or the service. so for those that would sooner buy the same pads from sellers here at a much higher price crack on


Thanks for your recommendation but even if you had posted earlier; the waiting time for pads from China is too long.

The Forensic Detailing review had already recommended the ZFE store on ebay and stated the same as yourself.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

\Rian......I've not yet got round to using the pads, which seems ironic considering.

I didn't deem it necessary to buy the SPTA Dual Foam pads, although, I appreciate the link, as I'm only restoring colour to a 16 year old Vx Astra; my thought process, was to acquire pads only to replicate what I've already achieved by hand but quicker.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Demented said:


> Rian......I've not yet got round to using the pads, which seems ironic considering.
> 
> I didn't deem it necessary to buy the SPTA Dual Foam pads, although, I appreciate the link, as I'm only restoring colour to a 16 year old Vx Astra; my thought process, was to acquire pads only to replicate what I've already achieved by hand but quicker.


"Only Restoring Colour" that is not just the yearly polish if the paint has faded sounds like you could need a compound and would have benefited from a firmer pad, I wish you luck and hope you can get a result your happy with,

I only used the ones I brought for a minor refinement e.g finishing polish as my paint had been compounded and corrected the previous year however it did not remove all defects, but did bring it to a Point I was happy with I only used Sonax Profilile perfect finish also so its not an aggressive polish

Understandably its not just the polish but a combo of pad and polish, mind you it was hard VW paint so I wasn't expecting a flawless finish.

For my New car a Seat Altea that has never seen a polish in its 12 years I will be trying the Dual Foam pads as the Hex ones wont give the cut I require.

What polish/Compund are you trying with what pad can I ask ?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

\Rian..... Don't shoot me, but I completely restored the colour, by hand using T Cut Original, which took absolutely ages, (hence buying the DA Polisher) followed by an application of Red Colour Magic.

That was before, I posted on here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...&highlight=Red+Vauxhall+Astra+restore+protect

The colour and lustre has remained since, without fading and judging by the beading after a downpour or a power wash, the Colour Magic is still apparent.

Forum member Stangalang suggested I should of used Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze followed by a Wax.

Then another forum member; alfajim, offered a full bottle of Show Car Glaze for free, which arrived with a tin of Wax.

I intend to apply the Show Car Glaze via the DA polisher & pads followed by the Carnauba Wax, applied and buffed off by hand.

I'm not entirely sure which pad to start with but I planned to start with the softest pad first, which when ordered, I believed was the Black one but since the findings by locoblade, now it appears to be the Blue pad; so I guess I'll just work my way up in pad density unitl I see the desired result.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Demented said:


> Rian..... Don't shoot me, but I completely restored the colour, by hand using T Cut Original, which took absolutely ages, (hence buying the DA Polisher) followed by an application of Red Colour Magic.
> 
> That was before, I posted on here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...&highlight=Red+Vauxhall+Astra+restore+protect
> 
> ...


You have more Patience's than I ever would I could not imagine t-cutting a car byhand,

Pad firmness is debatable when it comes to these pads however I think your on the right track, I would have loved to see some before and afters.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Rian said:


> You have more Patience's than I ever would I could not imagine t-cutting a car byhand,
> 
> Pad firmness is debatable when it comes to these pads however I think your on the right track, I would have loved to see some before and afters.


I have posted photos, showing the level of oxidation and different stages of progress, they're at the bottom of the last page here.

I've added a photo of the bonnet prior to T Cutting and also a photo of the restored rear quarter panel, which also shows the state of oxidation to the doors, roof and tailgate.

Although the T Cutting was time consuming, it wasn't so bad; one panel at a time and a sense of achievement as the colour and depth returned spurred me on; the masking out was the worse part.


----------



## EGMW (Dec 5, 2016)

Demented said:


> This thread was originally entitled "_Who knows of a UK supplier of DA polishing pads at Chinese prices ?_"
> 
> It looks like I'm unable to amend the thread title within the main directory.
> 
> ...


You can get some quality ones at completemotoring.com for reasonable (but not Chinese) prices. they come next working day so pretty decent but not sure about them £2.50 ones!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I took a punt on some SPTA pads via eBay , supplied from China - having used them on Saturday on the Fiesta project (with Menzerna polishes) I am extremely happy with them - if anything they were nicer to use than HexLogic, Lake Country and Scholl Concepts pads i've bought over the last 8-10 years.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPTA-6in...var=462200701619&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

percymon said:


> I took a punt on some SPTA pads via eBay , supplied from China - having used them on Saturday on the Fiesta project (with Menzerna polishes) I am extremely happy with them - if anything they were nicer to use than HexLogic, Lake Country and Scholl Concepts pads i've bought over the last 8-10 years.


What color(s) did you use and can they be compared to hex logic color scheme?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

josje said:


> What color(s) did you use and can they be compared to hex logic color scheme?


I only used green and orange, I did also buy a blue but didn't need it and used a scholl Concepts black waffle pad for final finishing

Hexlogics colour scale is to my mind

Yellow, green, orange, white, blue, black, and red as softest/smoothest

The spta pads seem to follow roughly the same type of scale, although there is perhaps a little conflict between their colour scale shown in bottom right of this image and the actual wording for each pad. The wording would suggest similar to hex logic, but the graphic suggests green harder than their yellow.



Having never used yellow in either guise I can't be sure but I suspect yellow is the highest cut in SPTA. The pads are cheap enough to try anyway I suppose, if one isn't suited to your needs then you've lost £3.

From my limited use I'd say the SPTA are very close to hex logic in terms or cut, colour to colour


----------

